
Mozilla's upcoming mobile browser Firefox Fenix rethinks tabbed-browsing - jmsflknr
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/03/11/mozillas-upcoming-mobile-browser-firefox-fenix-changes-tabbed-browsing-fundamentally/
======
nobrains
This will be a very useful change, and eventually all browsers will end up
adopting it, IMO. Currently, I use tab management and session management
extensions, like OneTab, Suspender and others. And the solution being worked
on by Firefox solves exactly the problem I try to battle on the browser.

